# Drop Tine Buck



## DSGB (Sep 7, 2006)

My wife and I saw this guy while walking a trail in Cades Cove. This is the first buck I've ever seen in person that had a drop tine. I didn't even have to try to get close to him, he came to me. I wish I could see something like this while hunting. 
The first one is my new background. 

Drop Tine 1
Drop Tine 2
Drop Tine 3
Drop Tine 4
Drop Tine 5

Even got a few videos with my camera.
<embed width="430" height="355" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://smg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v249/dmarvets/Cades%20Cove/P9040045.flv"></embed>
<embed width="430" height="355" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://smg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v249/dmarvets/Cades%20Cove/P9040048.flv"></embed>
<embed width="430" height="355" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://smg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v249/dmarvets/Cades%20Cove/P9040058.flv"></embed>


----------



## Hoss (Sep 7, 2006)

Well at least your getting a taste of what to look for.  Fine buck.  Thanks for sharing the photos.

Hoss


----------



## bigun31768 (Sep 7, 2006)

looks kinda like the buck i got last year.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 7, 2006)

bigun31768 said:


> looks kinda like the buck i got last year.



Sure does look like him.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice buck, bigun!  They do favor each other.


----------



## MossyOak (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nice footage*

Of course he is in the safe zone


----------



## JH300 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nice Buck*

Nice Buck,I sure would like to kill a drop tine Buck!!Great pics,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 8, 2006)

great looking deer, hope i gt that close to his brother tomorrow  strange how similar those two deer look!


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Sep 9, 2006)

Arrow3 said:


> Sure does look like him.



Guarantee it isn't!!!!


----------

